# Provonost blower



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I watched the video on these.I could see how you could easily do 100-200 drives with these.Does anyone have one and what do they cost ? They say 50 HP plus so it would be doable for me if they could be used by a 50 HP tractor.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Search for Neige....


----------



## Brett05 (Jan 15, 2011)

In my opinion one of the nicest well built blowers on the market. They have sizes that go on tractors all the way down to 18hp so no you don't need 50hp for all Pronovost blowers. What model were you looking at? They have everything from pull type rear PTO blowers, extensive chute options, colors to match your tractor brand etc. If you need a PTO driven blower check them out!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I will recommend around 100hp for a blower as will most. I paid $9200 for my Shoule blower. They are very fast and efficient.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

If you are thinking about an inverted Provost blower I would recommend at least 80 hp, I think the smallest they make is 92 inches and weigh around 1500 lbs. My tractors put out 50 pto hp and I think those blowers would be too heavy for the smaller tractor. I'm using 80 inch Normand blowers and I would not use anything heavier on 50 hp tractor. If you are looking to use a 50 hp tractor there are other good 74-80 inch blowers on the market.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Pronovost snow blower*



milkie62;1197512 said:


> I watched the video on these.I could see how you could easily do 100-200 drives with these.Does anyone have one and what do they cost ? They say 50 HP plus so it would be doable for me if they could be used by a 50 HP tractor.


The folks at Tudor and Jones in Weedsport, New York 
or Neige can give you a price for a Pronovost Snow Blower.

You have to decide a number of issues first and then narrow the 
choices down to what you can afford and evaluate what your 
potential or existing market is- remember that the same folks will be 
pursuing the same Yankee Dollar you are and the seasonal price is 
more economical if you have a tight route like Neige does in Montreal 
as the homes are older more clustered together within the Montreal
area.

The hypothesis simply is this:

1. how many customers do I have now?
a. can I afford a new or used 
high horsepower hydrostatic drive 
cab tractor with three rear remotes 
to operate the hydraulics and is the 
tractor capable of handling the weight?
( the higher horsepower tractor will have
no issues in operating and lifting the snow blower)

(the hydro transmission and the use of suicide knobs/steering knobs
will make operating the tractor in reverse a very easy thing to do and 
will be less tiring with a Cab Cam camera system)
You will be twisting in the seat slightly as you depress the reversing foot pedal and 
watching the rear of the snow blower as it advances- with practice, the use of the Cab 
Cam will allow you to increase your speed of snow removal when in use as the field of 
view will be very high. (you should plan on using the lights to be seen and avoid any issues 
with shadows and it will increase the visual light available for the Cab Cam.

a1. am I better off mounting the snow blower 
on the front of the tractor and is the visibility 
adequate? The use of a Cab Cam is a must for 
a front or rear mounted PXPL-86 snow blower
if a row crop camera is used.

2. how many potential customers can I
reliably manage and serve and how close
are my customers that I can and will offer 
the service?

3. How difficult are the drives that I will be clearing?
a. are they wide or narrow?
b. what will the visibility be like with a blower mounted on the 
rear of the tractor(the taller the cabin the better the visibility).
c. how much landscaping is in the way where I will be blowing the snow
with an inverted blower or thre PXPL if any?
1. this will affect your decision in a large way only because 
you have to get rid of the snow.
d. do I have the room to use the scraper plow blade on the PXPL 86?
(the scraper allows you to scrape and plow both with the PXPL and
then blow it out of the way) that way you can pull all the snow out in the 
first passes and get rid of it at the end of the drive if the possibility 
exists and reduce you time cleaning per customer.

The issue of snow fall is also a major concern,
as a larger tractor will never be short of power 
for a smaller PXPL -86 and the power required will 
be delivered with no issues as the tractor will have 
more horse power to operate the snow blower and 
have a very low demand on the engine horse power.

You may find that mounting a Pronovost group 2 model with a rotating drum (TRC) model on the front of a row crop tractor of sufficient horse power is more than enough for the job at hand.
(you will not be able to scrape drives with a blade or back up the garage doors to clean adequately with a standard front mount blower).

The high horsepower rear mounted Pronovost inverted snowblowers have a scraper blade option.

You will need a Hydro drive row crop tractor with a mid mount PTO in order to mount any Pronovost snow blower and the Pronovost/Hardy front mounting kit and reversing gear box.

(the added advantage is that you can quickly mount the snow blower on the rear of the tractor at any time with no issues other than detaching it and turning the tractor around and backing 
up to it and connecting the hitch and the hydraulics and the power cord for the light option on the PXPL-86 blower(which is a must).

Paul sold a PXPL unit to a contractor in Syracuse a while ago and the owner is very happy with it.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

milkie62;1197512 said:


> I watched the video on these.I could see how you could easily do 100-200 drives with these.Does anyone have one and what do they cost ? They say 50 HP plus so it would be doable for me if they could be used by a 50 HP tractor.


Just remember, If you add a 100 drives to the ones you already have in anticipation of gaining all that efficiency (which I have no doubt you could), have a backup plan to service all those extra customers in the event your main machine goes down. Things lake a blown hose or busted transmission can happen at the worst time. I have a tractor loader/plow/blower setup, My worst fear is a major breakdown in a heavy snow event.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

WOW. Alot to digest.Thanks to openeing my eyes abit more than they are.Right now I am doing 55-60 drives in a townhouse development and seen how fast they were done with a big blower.My son and I each do about 6-7 per hr with 33" cub cadet blowers which includes steps and walks cleaned also.At $30 per push I could even drop my price abit to get ALL the drives since it would not even pay the homeowner to go out in a storm.The efficiency of that xpro blower with a talented driver is down to about a minute per drive for a tough to plow drive with retaining wall on the side.I am still debating whether to retire from this and sit with hot chocolate and watch it snow or step up to expand my business on the recommendation of a happy HOA president with the hopes of maybe picking up some of the next development.Blowing snow in the face and down the neck is a real turn-off though !!!!!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a warning on the Xpro blower...Big $$$. You're in the neighborhood of $20K for the blower alone.


----------

